# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  more panic attacks recently

## fetisha

I have had more panic attack this week cause I feel like giving up on life cause my anxiety is so strong now. And I think I'm going to have another for posting this topic cause I'm worried If it sounds stupid to you all. This week has been scary cause I just started new classes and I dropped my science class cause I feel too dumb for the class. I  kept my computer class and I don't think I'm suppose to take one class only in school so I registered for another class and worried I wont do well or just in general with life period.

----------


## fetisha

yes but I keep forgetting to take them everyday and I don't see my therapist until the 10th cause of the stupid holiday on monday.  ::(:

----------


## Vert1go

Yes phone alarm/calander is a good one and also on your computer or if you have a loved one that would take on the role of making sure to ask you daily if you have taken your meds...And you or your post does not sound stupid at all  ::):

----------


## fetisha

thanks guys, I switched medications and Im used to taking this one and its also helping me sleep.

----------


## Katie

What meds are you now taking if you dont mind sharing?

----------


## CityofAngels

> I have had more panic attack this week cause I feel like giving up on life cause my anxiety is so strong now. And I think I'm going to have another for posting this topic cause I'm worried If it sounds stupid to you all. This week has been scary cause I just started new classes and I dropped my science class cause I feel too dumb for the class. I  kept my computer class and I don't think I'm suppose to take one class only in school so I registered for another class and worried I wont do well or just in general with life period.



If you die I will kill you.

----------


## fetisha

> If you die I will kill you.



well I would already be dead so good luck with that mission lol

----------


## CityofAngels

> well I would already be dead so good luck with that mission lol



You say that now...

----------


## fetisha

> You say that now...



yes, I'm sorry for scaring you all its really hard going on with life sometimes dont worry Im not going anywhere

----------


## fetisha

> What meds are you now taking if you dont mind sharing?



I am taking seroquel

----------


## fetisha

Here is an update on what I am taking now which is latuda but I think trilifon helped me the most. Seroquel made me gain about 25 pounds in 2014 and didn't help so I quit. Either I am super depressed or super paranoid. I can't seem to get rid of any of them. -____-

----------


## MobileChucko

Hi Fetisha...

One thing that I do to help me remember to take my meds daily, is that I have a plastic, seven day, pill case.  You can pick them up in just about any store that has a health and beauty aids section.  Every Saturday night or Sunday morning, I fill the case with seven days worth of meds.  That not only reminds me to take um, but it also tells me if I have taken um.  It is also a good reminder that I might be running low on medication, if I go to fill it up and only have meds for five of the seven days.

The very best to you, Fetisha!...  Chuck :;):

----------

